# [SOLVED] ***HTC Evo 3D vs Motorola Droid Razr . . . Differences?*** URGENT ***



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey, i have the chance to do a trade in, Can anyone tell me witch phone is better. Right now i own the HTC and have rooted it and overclocked it to 1.7Ghz, now can i do that with the Motorola? Witch Processor is better? Faster? witch one has the Better BenchMarks?

Please respond ASAP as i need to know in a Hurry...

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: ***HTC Evo 3D vs Motorola Droid Razr . . . Differences?*** URGENT ****

Here are the Razer's specs:

Motorola DROID RAZR XT912 - Full phone specifications

IMO I would stay with the Evo. You already have it rooted with all your apps/songs.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: ***HTC Evo 3D vs Motorola Droid Razr . . . Differences?*** URGENT ****



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> IMO I would stay with the Evo. You already have it rooted with all your apps/songs.


Thanks, i have decided to stay with the evo, also i dont think i would like to go through the pain of having to find a new rom for the Razr that can clock at the same speed.

Thanks again!


----------

